# It has been a month now.



## Greytabby (Jul 10, 2014)

He packed his stuff and left while i was at work, when i came home was when i found out that he left me. We were married for 10 yrs. i don't know where to begin my divorce.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Did he leave a note. Have you tried to call him? Is there possibly someone else? 

Clay


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Without more context, all I can say is talk to a lawyer, and watch your finances and credit report. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

We will need more backstory here, but you start your journey at the courthouse. You should check your state laws on divorce online. Some states require a seperation period. Mine is 6 months of not living together.

Im sorry you were left...but I know from experience that these things have a tendancy to work out for the better.

It WILL get better.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Rather than starting at the courthouse, I'd start at the BANK!! make sure he's "only" leaving you broken, and not leaving you broken, AND broke.

I am sorry you're here. Breathe, remember to eat, and do nothing rashly impulsive. Move around, walk, any form of exercise. Focus on You and taking care of YOU, first and foremost, every day now.


----------



## Feelingsadnlonely (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds familiar. Been there done that. Are you ok? Do you have kids together? Shared bank accounts?


----------



## Greytabby (Jul 10, 2014)

He didn't leave any note at all, i was devastated when i got home. He act like nothing happened btw us. I talked to him couple times after he left, he said our marriage is not working out anymore. We had no kid, but two loving cats that i will be the one who is taking care of them. We don't share bank account. I think i'm still in shocked. Even it's has been a month now. I kept thinking what did I do why he abandon me like this after 10 yrs.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Could be another woman?


----------



## Greytabby (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't know if he has another woman or not. Since he act like nothing bad happened between us if I asked and he said no, how do i know for sure.

I don't even want to go find out, i feel like he hurt me enough already why would i want to go find out to make myself hurt even more if it's true. 

We talked couple times and I am sure that we have to divorce. He tried to convince me to use mediator but most of my friend told me I should get a lawyer.


----------



## greenapple (Apr 21, 2014)

It must be very hard for you to deal with all this, and I understand you need that closure from him, to tell you his reasons etc. But you can't get stuck and keep going throuh it in you head over and over trying to find out what happend that made him act this way. Try to think about you, your needs and do whatever it takes to move on and be happy. Concentrate on your feelings towards moving forward and seek what really will make you happy in the long run. You will be better off without him anyway since what he did is not of a "real man"!!! move on please girl and divorce him for your own good, I know it's really hard but you will be fine.


----------



## Matthias (Jul 16, 2014)

greenapple said:


> It must be very hard for you to deal with all this, and I understand you need that closure from him, to tell you his reasons etc. But you can't get stuck and keep going throuh it in you head over and over trying to find out what happend that made him act this way. Try to think about you, your needs and do whatever it takes to move on and be happy. Concentrate on your feelings towards moving forward and seek what really will make you happy in the long run. You will be better off without him anyway since what he did is not of a "real man"!!! move on please girl and divorce him for your own good, I know it's really hard but you will be fine.



I have been obsessing for 6 weeks and it's done me no good. Sometimes you can't help yourself when you love someone. It's a slow process, or so I am learning.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so sorry you're here. Get a lawyer and protect yourself.


----------

